# 2011 Brake Light issue



## sbyrstall (Aug 23, 2017)

I've did some research but it seems to be all over the place depending on where I look. Here's the thing.
I have a 2011 Nissan Rogue, the brake lights do not work. The third brake like does. This means I can rule out the brake switch. What should I be looking at doing? I've read that the turn signals are interrupting the lower brake light and I might have to change the turn signal switch. 

I'm not looking to go cheap, I'm looking for a solution to this problem.


----------

